# B&S 6.75hp Craftsman Model #125K02-0658-E1



## mjmbrown (Jun 1, 2010)

I received this mower from a friend who removed the governer assembly. He fabbed up some cheesy bracket to keep WOT......i dont know why...im try to refurbish it to just cut my damn lawn. I know i need a new clutch cable. but for the life of me i cannot narrow down what exactly goes there.... nor how it will link up.. ANY HELP??? can i upload images here?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can load your images to a host site, like photobucket and then link to them. If you can post some pictures of what you have, I am sure we all can help you out.


----------



## mjmbrown (Jun 1, 2010)

sweet, I will work on that right now...i think ive narrowed down the parts list. from the online PDFs but im still not quite sure: heres what ive been looking at:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ETOR SHORT BLOCK&documentId=P0602077&blt=06

and heres my initial list...

Governor crank-698801
Governor retainer-690340
Mechanical governor link-691829
Governor spring-699056
Governor lever-690783

I dont know if this is all of it, and im not sure if i need both the spring and the mechanical link....

My other issue is, HOW in gods name does this work? am i missing a cable too???


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well we will have a better idea of what you have and will need once we see the images of your engine. As far as the cable goes, that depends, most engines need an engine brake cable, but most do not need a throttle cable. It really all depends on your setup.


----------



## mjmbrown (Jun 1, 2010)

uploading as we speak. thanks


----------



## mjmbrown (Jun 1, 2010)

http://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae354/mjmbrown/may2010104.jpg

http://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae354/mjmbrown/may2010103.jpg


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

From your pictures these are the only part numbers I see that are missing

691829

699056


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

After replacing the parts 30Yr suggested, it should look like the pic below, I think. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## mjmbrown (Jun 1, 2010)

just so i can compare.... This is the only comparison pic i have


----------



## mjmbrown (Jun 1, 2010)

to me it looks as if im missing the mechanical link (long silver rod that attatches to springs long end) And the Spring. along with the lever with small connecting rod... (bottom of pic)....Although not all models are the same.... ANY B&S experts out there?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mjmbrown said:


> to me it looks as if im missing the mechanical link (long silver rod that attatches to springs long end) And the Spring. along with the lever with small connecting rod... (bottom of pic)....Although not all models are the same.... ANY B&S experts out there?


No you are not missing that link, your throttle setup does not have one! Your setup is a fixed speed throttle and is not adjustable (other then for final setting)


----------



## mjmbrown (Jun 1, 2010)

interesting......


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

mjmbrown said:


> to me it looks as if im missing the mechanical link (long silver rod that attatches to springs long end) And the Spring. along with the lever with small connecting rod... (bottom of pic)....Although not all models are the same.... ANY B&S experts out there?


You are missing the long silver rod and the spring, forget the rest of the picture, sorry I didn't have a pic without the throttle linkage. Looks like some bending is going to be necessary when it is reattached, adjust the throttle by bending forward or backward, the tab the spring hooks into to the right of the picture. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

mjmbrown said:


> interesting......


If there is an "expert" on this forum, I don't know, no one has ever stated they were, however we all have our opinions and mine is 30yearTech is as close as you need. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree with Geogrubbs opinion about 30 Year Tech.


----------



## mjmbrown (Jun 1, 2010)

my apologies, no disrespect. I ordered parts he advised today and will attempt to fix soon. thank you all for your input and pictures they are very much appreciated


----------



## mjmbrown (Jun 1, 2010)

parts are here today, will get wrenching tonight


----------

